# Film School Interview Questions (Please reply with Questions that you were asked during your interview)



## Chris W (Sep 15, 2016)

This is a list of ACTUAL interview questions reported from posts from our members from the thousands of posts over the years on these boards. Please edit the WIKI to add your own.














 Film School Interview Questions


					This is a list of ACTUAL interview questions reported from posts from our members from the thousands of posts over the years on these boards. Please leave a reply in the discussion thread with any that you've had and I'll update the article.

Also WEAR NICE CLOTHES TO YOUR INTERVIEW - as an AFI...
				


Chris W
Sep 15, 2016
Category: Applying to Film School






Also *WEAR NICE CLOTHES TO YOUR INTERVIEW* - as an AFI interviewer said according to the forums - "He said he didn't expect a full suit but to dress nice, like nice slacks and business appropriate top. He talked about a sloppily dressed guy giving him the impression that he didn't care."

More tips on the interview:

"I wore a suit to both. I rarely wear suits, but I have to say when you dress well, you really do feel much more confident. I don't know how to explain it any better than that. I highly recommend over dressing because it undoubtedly boosted my confidence, as strange as that may sound. From my experience as well as from the advice I was given prior to my interviews, confidence goes a long way in these interviews. Try to avoid um, so, well & other transition words at the start of each sentence. If you need a second to think, just take your time and answer with conviction instead of stalling with those transition words."

Here are all the interview questions that I've been able to find that were posted on the site... There of course could be some that I missed. Please add them.


Why do you think MFA will help you?
What's a movie you've seen recently that you liked?
What do you think makes a good producer?
What skill set are you hoping to learn?
Do you have funding programs available in your country?
Any questions for us?
Why Columbia?
Why do you want to make films?
What types of films & filmmakers you like?
What kind of films do i want to make?
What area do i want to dive into?
Which filmmakers career inspire you?
What areas do you want to improve on most?
What are your favourite films?
Why USC, Why film school?
Name a movie that has had an impact on your life and why?
If you had the resources to work on one project now what would it be and why?
Are you aware how much it costs? Will you be able to pay for it?
Did you apply to other school?
Why do you want to pursue this field?
Identifying filmmakers who influence you or whose work you enjoy
In the practical situation not everyone will be directing or producing when they get out of film school, what other roles in filmmaking do you feel your skills speak to?
If you could only make one film right now and had the resources for it, what theme would it have?
Where do you see yourself in 5 years?
What kind of movies inspire me to make films
What do I want to get out of film school that I can't get outside on my own
Which movies that influenced me to make films
Are you prepared for a 3 year program, or is that too long?
What projects are you working on right now?
What skills do I want to work on if accepted to Columbia?
What are your weaknesses?
Some questions about my dramatic writing sample regarding why does it mean to me and what it is about.
Have you ever written anything collaboratively?
What are your steps in the revision process?
What do you do for enjoyment outside of writing?
He asked me about my portfolio, my normal writing process, my undergrad majors (International studies and history), what I want to write, how I knew I wanted to do screenwriting, and basic questions about where I am from and what I hope to get out of the program.
What other schools are you applying to?
Why choose to do MFA now?
What are the recent films that you like?
Describe the city you're living in now and the people living there.
Tell us a memorable moment in your life.
What are you concerns about the program if you get in.
Will you consider cinematography?
If you don't get into USC what will you do?
What do you see yourself doing down the line?
Film or TV? Then they asked what is your favorite film or show.
Advice on the interview: expect the questions you assume (why film school, what films you hope to make, what movies you like, how will you pay, etc.)....My interviewers very thoroughly had read both my essays and had watched both my films (the "surprise" film and the other submission)-- they will most likely ask you questions about things you wrote in your statements. Overall, they're just trying to get to know you and what you're about. They try very hard, they say, to build an ensemble group that meshs well together as a class and contains a variety of voices. My advice is to be yourself and hope that who you are comes across in the questions you answer.
The interview included my top five films, my strength and weakness, what did I do until now, pitch a story, where will you be the next ten years...
What have you been doing since undergrad?
Top 5 films? but don't say why
Is there a common thread that pops out to you about your top 5 films?
If you could pick one of those films, would any of them be similar to the types of films you want to make?
Pitch your short film idea
Why apply to film school?
Tell us a story from your childhood that resonates with you
What are you looking to get out of the program?
Why NY, why NYU?
The one question I remembered being asked was how much writing I'd done, mostly to see if I'm serious about it.
What's your leadership style?
Any questions about the program?
What kind of film do you want to make in the future?
Are you aware of the cost of the program?
Why film school? Why USC?
Where are you from and your cultural background?
Any questions for us?
What do you believe the program will give you?/Why the UCLA Screenwriting MFA?
What type of material do you intend to write in the program?/What do you enjoy writing?
Did you write at a young age / do you have a specific memory of writing as a child?
What would you contribute to the classroom setting?
What is your greatest weakness?
What have you been working on in the past 6 months?
What is a story/book that you'd like to adapt to the screen?
Have you directed actors?
A question about my visual sample and personal statement.
Any questions you have for us?
What sentimental object do you carry in your wallet that is not cash or credit cards? If you don't have a sentimental object in your wallet, what would you have?
If you were a character in a film, how would the first scene introduce you that would encapsulate you as a person?
Why AFI?
The interviewer only asked me two questions, both questions could be related to my personal statement (why producing & why chapman..).
What skill set are you hoping to learn?
They were interested in knowing who i am. They asked me some questions about the treatment i sent them. And also many questions about why i want to make films, what area do i want to dive into, what are my favourite films etc. Interview goes by like a friendly chat. At the end they asked me if i had any questions for them and gave me info about the faculty and the courses.
Be ready to summarize your personal statement, and answer various questions about it.
Tell a story that you have heard over and over growing up (about your yourself, parents, family, etc).
Talk about your favorite directors and why.
Why NYU?
Why go to film school now? Why have you applied for an MFA now?
Who are your favorite filmmakers and why? (Have a few names in mind, their films and why? Watch their films again. You might be asked about a particular scene.)
You may have more experience than others in you class, how do you feel about that?
You may be asked to highlight something about your city and why?
What will you add to the classes and NYU?
Be prepared to talk about your visual sample.
Describe something interesting that has happened to you recently (Have one or two incidents in mind.)
What are the challenges you may face once you are there?
What kind of films you want to make?
Why would you want an MFA instead of just going straight into production work?
Why producing?
What do I see myself doing in 5-10 years? (producing, directing, entrepreneur....)
am I prepared for a 3 year program, or is that too long?
how I was planning to pay for the program due to the high costs
if I had any questions for him


----------



## Chris W (Jun 3, 2017)

Chris W updated Film School Interview Questions 



> Converted wiki post to an Article as the wiki system is being discontinued.



View updates to this article...


----------



## ash_ketchum (Feb 13, 2018)

This is so helpful!


----------



## Endlessly Curious (Apr 9, 2018)

As I was preparing for my interviews, I organized the questions Chris provided into categories, which helped me prepare. 

*University and Program*
1.    Why Columbia?
2.    Why do you think MFA will help you?  /  Why choose to do MFA now?
3.    Why film school?  /  Why do you want to make films?  /  Why do you want to pursue this field?
4.    Why directing?  /  Why Screenwriting?
5.    What are you looking to get out of the program?  /  What do you believe the program will give you?
6.    What do I want to get out of film school that I can't get outside on my own?
7.    What skill set are you hoping to learn?  /  What areas do you want to improve on most?
8.    What would you contribute to the classroom setting?
9.    You may have more experience than others in your class, how do you feel about that?
10. What are you concerns about the program if you get in.
11. If you don't get into this school what will you do?
12. Are you prepared for a 3 year program, or is that too long?
13. Why should we take you and not someone else?
14. What are the challenges you may face once you are there?
15. How has your previous employment in film helped prepare you for life as a film graduate student?
16. What can your previous experience in the film industry help you contribute to the student community and your artistic goals?"

*Background and Personal*
1.    What are your weaknesses and strengths?
2.    What's your leadership style?
3.    Tell us about yourself.. describe yourself
4.    What do you do for enjoyment
5.    What did I do until now,
6.    What have you been doing since undergrad?
7.    What have you been working on in the past 6 months?
8.    What projects are you working on right now?
9.    Describe the city you're living in now and the people living there.
10. Tell us a memorable moment in your life.
11. Tell us a story from your childhood that resonates with you
12. Where are you from and your cultural background?
13. Tell a story that you have heard over and over growing up (about your yourself, parents, family, etc).
14. You may be asked to highlight something about your city and why?
15. Describe something interesting that has happened to you recently (Have one or two incidents in mind.)
*
Future Projects*
1.    What do you think makes a good director/screenwritter?
2.    What kind of films do i want to make?
3.    What area do i want to dive into?
4.    If you had the resources to work on one project now what would it be and why?
5.    In the practical situation not everyone will be directing or producing when they get out of film school, what other roles in filmmaking do you feel your skills speak to?
6.    If you could only make one film right now and had the resources for it, what theme would it have?
7.    What is a story/book that you'd like to adapt to the screen?
8.    Pitch an idea for a short film- feature- story.
9.    If you were a character in a film, how would the first scene introduce you that would encapsulate you as a person?
10. "What has screenwriting taught you about the entire film process?"
11. "What techniques and perspectives would you bring from your photography or other art interests to create compelling films?"
12. "If you had a reasonable production budget at your disposal, tell me about the passion project that you would produce
13. "Give me examples of two projects you want to do: one that you think has commercial viability, and one that's a passion project."
14. Where do you see yourself in 5 years.. 10 years?
15. What do you see yourself doing down the line?

*Films and Filmmakers*
1.    What types of films & filmmakers you like?
2.    What's a movie you've seen recently that you liked?
3.    What are your favourite films?  top five films
4.    Is there a common thread that pops out to you about your top 5 films?
5.    If you could pick one of those films, would any of them be similar to the types of films you want to make?
6.    Which filmmakers career inspire you?
7.    Who are your favorite directors/filmmakers and why? (Have a few names in mind, their films and why? Watch their films again. You might be asked about a particular scene.)
8.    Name a movie that has had an impact on your life and why?
9.    Identifying filmmakers who influence you or whose work you enjoy
10. What kind of movies inspire me to make films
11. Film or TV? Then they asked what is your favorite film or show.

*Your application*
-Some questions about my dramatic writing sample regarding why does it mean to me and what it is about. 
-They will most likely ask you questions about things you wrote in your statements. / summarize your personal statement
-A question about my visual sample and personal statement. Treatment, all materials
-Overall, they're just trying to get to know you and what you're about. They try very hard, they say, to build an ensemble group that meshs well together as a class and contains a variety of voices.
-My advice is to be yourself and hope that who you are comes across in the questions you answer.

*Fees and Funding*
1.    Do you have funding programs available in your country?
2.    Are you aware how much it costs? Will you be able to pay for it?
3.    how I was planning to pay for the program due to the high costs

*Questions*
Any questions for us?
Any questions about the program?


----------



## Chris W (Apr 9, 2018)

Wow. That's awesome.


----------



## tisa (Mar 29, 2019)

I interviewed at Columbia and Tisch. Columbia was much more laid back and conversational. Tom even suggested a book he thought I would like. Tisch was a bit more challenging. they didn't spend much time talking about my portfolio, but they asked me a lot of questions about my personal statement.

Columbia:

what are you working on now?
why an MFA?
tell us something you would like to work on
what do you have to offer us?
what would you bring as a woman film maker.
what have you been doing up to now?

Tisch

what are you working on?
why Tisch?
why an MFA?
please talk us through your personal essay
tell us a personal story?
what do you think the person in your story was feeling?
why did you choose to do what you did with your visual portfolio?


----------



## KevinMN (Mar 3, 2020)

I'd like to add to this list from this year if that's ok, and even though the questions are ones that have already been said:

Columbia MFA Directing:
- What have you been working on since applying? (this was very geared towards creative work, writing mainly)
- What has been your reasoning for making more personal films lately?
- What is your general writing process?
- How do you bounce around between types of work? (I run a small production company)
- Why an MFA now?
- They asked story questions about a script I am working on - how are you resolving that story conflict?
- Do you have any questions for us?

Scheduled length: 30 min (only an online link to set that up)
Actual length: 45 min

You walk in and check in with a student who helps answer questions and give you a sense of what's going on. They were running about 30 minutes late, and some celebrities even walked the halls, apparently they were taking classes in between movies. You're also given a USB drive with all of last years' thesis short films, one of which won Venice Film Festival. After a while you're called in. I interviewed with Tom Kalin and Andy Bienen, who were very friendly and enthusiastic.

Overall it was very conversational. It felt like I was getting coffee with filmmakers and talking about process. Although they did ask if I had any more questions for them, I asked them questions throughout the conversation whenever I had them, bouncing around between topics and tangents connecting thoughts and ideas. I come from the world of finance, where interviews are very formal and almost devoid of true personality, so I can't reiterate enough how much the Columbia interview felt like a conversation which was a breath of fresh air.

Hope this helps anybody going through the interview process!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 26, 2022)

I thought I'd bump this post up so people can share their most recent interview experiences here.


----------

